
Building the Casper homepage - destroytoday
http://destroytoday.com/writings/building-the-casper-homepage/
======
BtM909
Is it me (my browser) or doesn't the website currently have those animations?

~~~
IceyEC
It does for me, Chrome on OSX

~~~
saddestcatever
I'm on Chrome OSX. Website matches the final video, however as a user, I don't
scroll nearly as smoothly as the demo video does. What I end up seeing is a
bunch of products "jitter" as I go down the page.

